# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Eπετειολόγιο Πολεμικού Ναυτικού

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ wp.jpg Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ  επικεφαλής των παλαιών θωρηκτών το 1912
wikipedia

3/12/1912 Nαυμαχία της Έλλης.
Ιστορική νίκη του Ελληνικού κατά του Οθωμανικού Ναυτικού που κρίθηκε χάρη στην έμπνευση του Ναυάρχου Π.Κουντουριώτη ο οποίος ύψωσε επί του θωρακισμένου καταδρομικού Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ το σήμα Ζ ότι καθιστά την κίνησή του ανεξάρτητη,αύξησε την ταχύτητα στους 20 κόμβους  κ όρμησε ακάθεκτος με συγκλίνουσα πορεία κατά του εχθρού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΔΡΙΑΣ wp.jpgAΔΡΙΑΣ  wikipedia

5/12/1943 Kατάπλους αντιτορπιλικού ΑΔΡΙΑΣ στην Αλεξάνδρεια.
Χωρίς πλώρη μετά την αποκοπή της  από πρόσκρουση σε νάρκη,εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Αλεξάνδρειας.
Ο συμμαχικός στόλος αποδίδει τιμές στο ένδοξο Α/Τ που αρνήθηκε να πεθάνει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Uarsciek.jpgUARSCIEK
Petard.jpgPETARD   wikipedia
Β.ΟΛΓΑ.jpgΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ

15/12/1942 Βύθιση ιταλικού υποβρυχίου UARSCIEK.
To Α/Τ ΒΑΣ.ΟΛΓΑ σε συνεργασία με το βρετανικό Α/Τ PETARD βυθίζουν το ιταλικό Υ/Β UARSCIEK νότια της Μάλτας,συλλαμβάνοντας 28 από το πλήρωμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΨΑΡΑ.jpgΨΑΡΑ
ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ.jpgΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ στο βάθος το ΨΑΡΑ
κουντουριωτης.JPGΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ
Όλα wukipedia

16/12/1940 Δεύτερη επιδρομική ενέργεια στην Αδριατική των Α/Τ ΨΑΡΑ,ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ,ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ υπό τον Αρχηγό Στόλου υποναύαρχο Επαμ.Καββαδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ ha.jpgΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ  hellasarmy

22/12/1940 Δράση Υ/Β ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ.
Το υποβρύχιο συλλαμβάνει το πλήρωμα του ιταλικού πετρελαιοκίνητου ΑΝΤΟΙΝΕΤΤΑ το οποίο κ βυθίζει.Ο κυβερνήτης πλωτάρχης Μίλτων Ιατρίδης βρίσκει μέσα σ'αυτό μιά απόρρητη διαταγή που είχε εκδοθεί πριν 2 ημέρες κ περιείχε οδηγίες πλού νηοπομπής από Πρίντεζι προς Αυλώνα  κατά της οποίας θα επιτεθεί στίς 24/12/1940.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ  πν.jpg ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ Πολεμικό Ναυτικό
SARDEGNA.jpgSARDEGNA naviearmatori


Cassiopea wp.jpgCASSIOPEA wikipedia
Αδελφό του ANTARES

29/12/1940 Aπώλεια Υ/Β ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ.
Το υποβρύχιο με κυβερνήτη τον πχη Μ.Χατζηκωνσταντή,έξω από την νήσο Σάσωνα εντόπισε ιταλική νηοπομπή κ βύθισε το οπλιταγωγό SARDEGNA.Mε την εξαπόλυση των τορπιλών όμως,έχασε το καταδυτικό του βάθος κ ανήλθε στην επιφάνεια.Έγινε αντιληπτό κ βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο ύστερα από εμβολισμό από το τορπιλοβόλο ANTARES.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ  πν.jpg ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ Πολεμικό Ναυτικό
> SARDEGNA.jpgSARDEGNA naviearmatori
> 
> 
> Cassiopea wp.jpgCASSIOPEA wikipedia
> Αδελφό του ANTARES
> 
> 29/12/1940 Aπώλεια Υ/Β ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ.
> Το υποβρύχιο με κυβερνήτη τον πχη Μ.Χατζηκωνσταντή,έξω από την νήσο Σάσωνα εντόπισε ιταλική νηοπομπή κ βύθισε το οπλιταγωγό SARDEGNA.Mε την εξαπόλυση των τορπιλών όμως,έχασε το καταδυτικό του βάθος κ ανήλθε στην επιφάνεια.Έγινε αντιληπτό κ βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο ύστερα από εμβολισμό από το τορπιλοβόλο ANTARES.


Πριν τρεία χρόνια τοποθετήθηκε ένα μνημείο για τους πεσώντες του ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ στους Οθωνούς, στο πιο κοντινό απο το ναυάγιο κομμάτι ελληνικής γης. Σχετικά και εδώ. Καταλαβαίνει κανείς από που έχουν προέλθει οι τορπιλοσωλήνες εκατέρωθεν του μνημείου;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι ένας τορπιλοσωλήνας των 21" (533mm) και μια τορπίλη ίδιου μεγέθους.
pl1e.jpg
Είχε πάει άραγε για διάλυση κάποιο υποβρύχιο από τα Αμερικάνικα GUPPY εκείνη την περίοδο;

*Εδώ* διαβάζουμε ότι η τορπίλη μεταφέρθηκε από αποθήκες του ΠΝ στην Κέρκυρα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχε πάει άραγε για διάλυση κάποιο υποβρύχιο από τα Αμερικάνικα GUPPY εκείνη την περίοδο;


Τα GUPPY έχουν φύγει προ πολλού.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οπότε ή είχαν αφαιρεθεί οι τορπιλοσωλήνες πριν πάνε τα υποβρύχια για κόψιμο και είχαν κρατηθεί σε αποθήκες μέχρι πάνε στο μνημέιο ή υπήραν στις αποθήκες για ανταλιακτικά. Η τορπίλη είναι πρ΄πει να είναι mk18

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπότε ή είχαν αφαιρεθεί οι τορπιλοσωλήνες πριν πάνε τα υποβρύχια για κόψιμο και είχαν κρατηθεί σε αποθήκες μέχρι πάνε στο μνημέιο ή υπήραν στις αποθήκες για ανταλιακτικά. Η τορπίλη είναι πρ΄πει να είναι mk18


Tέτοιες τορπίλες έχουμε δει κ σε άλλα μνημεία του ΠΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Makedonia n.JPGMAKEΔΟΝΙΑ nautilia.gr
hamidiye wp.jpgHAMIDIYE wikipedia

2/1/1913 Προσβολή του ευδρόμου ( επίτακτου επιβατηγού )  ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ.
Το οθωμανικό καταδρομικό ΗΑΜΙDIYE διέφυγε της προσοχής των ελληνικών πολεμικών που επιτηρούσαν την έξοδο των Δαρδανελλίων,έφθασε στη Σύρο κ προσέβαλε με τα πυροβόλα του το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.jpg BAΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Α'

5/1/1941 Τρίτη επιδρομή των ελληνικών Α/Τ ΒΑΣ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ,ΒΑΣ.ΟΛΓΑ,ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ,ΨΑΡΑ υπό τον υπονάυαρχο Ε.Καββαδία στον πορθμό του Ότραντο.
Οι επιδρομές αυτές δεν προκάλεσαν σημαντικές ζημιές στους Ιταλούς αλλά ανύψωσαν το ηθικό των Ελλήνων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΚΡΗΤΗ ha.jpgΚΡΗΤΗ  hellasarmyBRAMHAM iwm.jpgΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ως BRAMHAM imperial war museum
ΣΑΜΟΣ ha.jpgΣΑΜΟΣ hellasarmy ΧΙΟΣ πν.jpgXIOΣ πολεμικό ναυτικό

21/1/1944  Απόβαση στο Άnzio.
Στην επιχείρηση αυτή συμμετείχαν τα Α/Τ συνοδείας ΚΡΗΤΗ κ ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ καθώς κ τα αρματαγωγά ΣΑΜΟΣ,ΛΗΜΝΟΣ,ΧΙΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

12/3/2010
Καθελκύεται στο Λιβόρνο το θωρακισμένο καταδρομικό ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φ)Γ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ πν.jpgΦ/Γ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΤΠΚ ΚΑΒΑΛΛΟΥΔΗΣ.jpgΤΠΚ ΚΑΒΑΛΛΟΥΔΗΣ

Τ)Α ΛΑΙΛΑΨ πν.jpgΤ/Α ΛΑΙΛΑΨ  Ν)Α ΚΛΕΙΩ πν.jpg Ν/Α ΚΛΕΙΩ
πηγή Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

15/3/1997  Επιχείρηση απεγκλωβισμού ξένων υπηκόων από τη φλεγόμενη Αλβανία.Συμμετείχαν η Φ/Γ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ,το ΤΠΚ ΚΑΒΑΛΛΟΥΔΗΣ,η Τ/Α 
ΛΑΙΛΑΨ,το Ν/Α ΚΛΕΙΩ κ ομάδα της ΔΥΚ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΤΡΙΤΩΝ Υ5 πν.jpg Υ/Β ΤΡΙΤΩΝ Υ5  πηγή ΠΝ

23/3/1941  Το Υ/Β ΤΡΙΤΩΝ με κυβερνήτη τον Πχη Διονύσιο Ζέπο επιτίθεται σε ιταλική νηοπομπή,κατευθυνόμενη από Μπάρι προς Δυρράχιο κ βυθίζει το επιβατηγό CARNIA 5541 τόνων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ Υ1.jpg ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ Υ1

2/4/1943  Το Υ/Β ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ με κυβερνήτη τον Αντιπλοίαρχο Βασ.Λάσκο κατά την διάρκεια περιπολίας τορπίλισε γερμανική ναρκοθέτιδα στο Γύθειο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΠΡΟΥΣΑ.jpgmihanitouhronou

4/4/1941 To τορπιλοβόλο ΠΡΟΥΣΑ ευρισκόμενο στην Κέρκυρα,δέχθηκε ιταλική αεροπορική επίθεση.Υπεστη πολλές ζημιές κ ημιβυθίστηκε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ Υ6 .JPGΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ Υ6

΄4/4/1942 Το Υ/Β ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ βυθίζεται από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στη Μάλτα όπου βρισκόταν γιά επισκευή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187627mihanitouhronou
> 
> 4/4/1941 To τορπιλοβόλο ΠΡΟΥΣΑ ευρισκόμενο στην Κέρκυρα,δέχθηκε ιταλική αεροπορική επίθεση.Υπεστη πολλές ζημιές κ ημιβυθίστηκε.


Έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ* για αυτό για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για περισσότερες πληροφορίες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ATTIKH fb.jpg Aπό το fb του ΕΕΣ

12/4/1941 Το πλωτό νοσοκομείο ΑΤΤΙΚΗ με κυβερνήτη τον έφεδρο πλοίαρχο Δημ.Μελετόπουλο βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη κοντά στη Φάσσα της Άνδρου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

14/4/1941 Το Α/Τ  ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ υπέστη αεροπορική επίθεση στον όρμο Σοφικού.Παρά τις σοβαρές ζημιές έπλευσε στον Ναύσταθμο όπου λόγω αποτυχίας αυτοβύθισής του,κατελήφθη από τους Γερμανούς που το μετονόμασαν ΗΕRMES.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

20/4/1941 To Α/Τ ΨΑΡΑ βυθίστηκε ανήμερα του Πάσχα στον κόλπο των Μεγάρων από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη αφού κατέρριψε 3 από αυτά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τ)Β ΘΥΕΛΛΑ.jpg ΘΥΕΛΛΑ  ( Ι )

21/4/1941 Το τορπιλοβόλο ΘΥΕΛΛΑ βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στην Βουλιαγμένη.

----------


## Ellinis

> ATTIKH fb.jpg Aπό το fb του ΕΕΣ
> 
> 12/4/1941 Το πλωτό νοσοκομείο ΑΤΤΙΚΗ με κυβερνήτη τον έφεδρο πλοίαρχο Δημ.Μελετόπουλο βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη κοντά στη Φάσσα της Άνδρου.


φίλε αυτό είναι βρετανικό νοσοκομειακό πλοίο. Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει φωτογραφία του ΑΤΤΙΚΗ την περίοδο του πολέμου. Η ακριβής θέση του ναυαγίου δεν είναι γνωστή αλλά από το γεγονός οτι οι επιζώντες έφθασαν στην περιοχή της Αμυγδαλιάς Ευβοίας, μάλλον δείχνει οτι το πλοίο βρισκόταν πλησίον του Καφηρέα.
Οι Γερμανοί δεν σεβάστηκαν τίποτα και βύθισαν όλα πλωτά νοσοκομειακά μας ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ, ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ, ΑΤΤΙΚΗ, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ και επιτέθησαν και στο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε μια εκτίμηση για το στίγμα του ναυαγέιο στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φίλε αυτό είναι βρετανικό νοσοκομειακό πλοίο. Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει φωτογραφία του ΑΤΤΙΚΗ την περίοδο του πολέμου.


Έπεσα κ εγώ θύμα της λανθασμένης ανακύκλωσης από διάφορα sites.Καλύτερα να σβηστεί αυτή η φωτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BΠ ΥΔΡΑ.jpgfantazio.gr

22/4/1941 Το Α/Τ ΥΔΡΑ με κυβερνήτη τον Αντιπλοίαρχο Θ.Πεζόπουλο βυθίζεται από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στις Λαγούσες.

Επειδή το στίγμα του ναυαγίου είναι δίπλα στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Αίγινα,εσείς που περνάτε από εκεί,μην παραλείπετε να αποδίδετε νοερά φόρο τιμής στο ηρωικό αντιτορπιλικό,την Ύδρα μας κ το ηρωικό πλήρωμά της.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΔΩΡΙΣ.jpg ΒΠ ΔΩΡΙΣ

23/4/1941  Το τορπιλοβόλο ΔΩΡΙΣ υφίσταται γερμανική αεροπορική επίθεση στη Ραφήνα κ αυτοβυθίζεται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΙΕΡΑΞ  (Ι) πν.jpg ΙΕΡΑΞ (Ι)  Πολεμικό Ναυτικό
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ( ΙΙ  ).jpgΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ (ΙΙ)
ΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ  (ΙΙ).jpgΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ  (ΙΙ) Αμφότερες ΙWM

23/4/1944  Aνακατάληψη από άγημα εμβολής του αντιτορπιλικού ΙΕΡΑΞ κ των κορβετών ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ,ΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ που είχαν καταληφθεί από στασιαστές με νεκρούς κ τραυματίες.Ταυτόχρονα παραδίδονται κ οι στασιαστές στα υπόλοιπα πλοία που ναυλοχούσαν στην Αλεξάνδρεια.
Ο κόσμος έκανε πόλεμο κ οι "δημοκράτες".... στασίαζαν.Επώδυνες οι συνέπειες γιά τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις αλλά γιά την χώρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

25/4/1941  Το βοηθητικό ΠΛΕΙΑΣ με κυβερνήτη τον υποπλοίαρχο Β.Κρυσταλλίδη βυθίζεται από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στη Βασιλική Λευκάδος.

----------


## Ellinis

> 25/4/1941  Το βοηθητικό ΠΛΕΙΑΣ με κυβερνήτη τον υποπλοίαρχο Β.Κρυσταλλίδη βυθίζεται από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στη Βασιλική Λευκάδος.


Και εδώ είναι ένα λάθος που έχει επαναληφθεί από διάφορες μεριές. Το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ βυθίστηκε στη Βασιλική Αιτωλοακαρνανίας, απέναντι από την Πάτρα, σε μια τοποθεσία μεταξύ Αντιρρίου και των εκβολών του Εύηνου. Το ναυάγιο διαλύθηκε αργότερα επιτόπου.
Να ανεβάσω και  μια φωτογραφία που πρέπει να είναι από την περίοδο 9/39-10/40 αφού φέρει ακόμη τη σημαία μας ζωγραφισμένη στο πλάι σε ένδειξη ουδετερότητας.

plias.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και εδώ είναι ένα λάθος που έχει επαναληφθεί από διάφορες μεριές. Το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ βυθίστηκε στη Βασιλική Αιτωλοακαρνανίας, απέναντι από την Πάτρα, σε μια τοποθεσία μεταξύ Αντιρρίου και των εκβολών του Εύηνου. Το ναυάγιο διαλύθηκε αργότερα επιτόπου.
> Να ανεβάσω και  μια φωτογραφία που πρέπει να είναι από την περίοδο 9/39-10/40 αφού φέρει ακόμη τη σημαία μας ζωγραφισμένη στο πλάι σε ένδειξη ουδετερότητας.
> 
> plias.jpg


Φίλε ευχαριστώ γιά την διόρθωση.Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ζωγραφισμένη σημαία σε πολεμικό.Πιθανότατα να είχε εμπορικό στάτους.

----------


## Ellinis

την είχαν ζωγραφισμένη και πολεμικά, π.χ. το έχω δει στο Α/Τ ΒΑΣ. ΟΛΓΑ. Ο πόλεμος μεταξύ Ιταλών-Βρετανών είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει και στο Αιγαίο με διάφορα γεγονότα (π.χ. βύθιση ιταλικού εμπορικού στα ανοιχτά του Σαρωνικού από βρετανικά πλοία) και δεν έλειψαν και οι "κατά λάθος" ιταλικές επιθέσεις σε ελληνικά πλοία, εμπορικά και πολεμικά που δήθεν τα πέρναγαν για βρετανικά. Ίσως έβαψαν τις σημαίες σε μια προσπάθεια προβολής της εθνικότητας τους ώστε να ακυρώσουν τις ιταλικές δικαιολογίες περί κατά λάθος επιθέσεων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tώρα θυμήθηκα τα διακριτικά ουδετερότητας που είχαν στον Ισπανικό Εμφύλιο πολεμικά τρίτων χωρών,με εξαίρεση Ιταλούς κ Γερμανούς φυσικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

8/5/1945  Η γερμανική φρουρά στη Ρόδο παραδίδεται στους συμμάχους.Το πρωτόκολλο παράδοσης συνυπογράφεται από τον κυβερνήτη του ΒΠ ΚΡΗΤΗ πλωτάρχη Ιάσ.Θεοφανίδη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H.M.S-Hatherleigh (Kanaris).jpgTo A/T KANAΡΗΣ ως HMS HATHERLEIGH
Hatherleighhistory.co.uk

12/5/1943 To A/T KANAΡΗΣ αποβιβάζει άγημα στη νησίδα Ζέμπρα της Τυνησίας κ αιχμαλωτίζει την φρουρά αποτελούμενη από 120 Γερμανούς κ Ιταλούς.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

leon2_d50_hi.jpg ΛΕΩΝ 
πηγή ΠΝ  

15/5/41  Το Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ με κυβερνήτη τον πλοίαρχο Π.Πρωτόπαπα βυθίστηκε από γερμανική αςροπορική επίθεση στη Σούδα όπου είχε ρυμουλκηθεί με ζημιές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

16/5/1911  Παραλαμβάνεται το Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ από τον πλοίαρχο Ι.Δαμιανό.'Εφθασε στο Φάληρο την1/9/1911 κ του έγινε υποδοχή πέραν κάθε περιγραφής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Velos_D16.jpg Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ

23/5/1973  Κίνημα του ΠΝ κατά της δικτατορίας.Το Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ με κυβερνήτη τον αντιπλοίαρχο Ν.Παππά,εγκατέλειψε νατοϊκή άσκηση κ κατέπλευσε στις 25/5 στο Φιουμιτσίνο της Ιταλίας δίνοντας διεθνή δημοσιότητα στο κίνημα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HMS JERVIS  iwm.jpg HMS JERVIS   IWM

2/6/1943  To A/T B.OΛΓΑ μαζί με το βρετανικό JERVIS καταστρέφουν εχθρική νηοπομπή στο ακρωτήριο Σπαρτιβέντο.Το ελληνικό πλοίο με τους επιδέξιους χειρισμούς του κυβερνήτη πλωτάρχη Μπλέσσα αποφεύγει τον εμβολισμό από ιταλικό Α/Τ κ σαρώνει με τα πυροβόλα την γέφυρα του εχθρικού πλοίου,το οποίο τελικά βυθίστηκε από το JERVIS.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kriezis_f49.jpg ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣtombazis_f89_01.jpgΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ

6/6/1944  Απόβαση των συμμάχων στην ΝΟΡΜΑΝΔΊΑ.Συμμετείχαν οι κορβέτες ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ κ ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ με κυβερνήτες τους πλωτάρχες Δ.Κιοσσέ κ Ι.Παναγιωτόπουλο αντίστοιχα.

----------


## Ellinis

[ΩQUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;602700]Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188627 ΛΕΩΝ 
πηγή ΠΝ  

15/5/41  Το Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ με κυβερνήτη τον πλοίαρχο Π.Πρωτόπαπα βυθίστηκε από γερμανική αςροπορική επίθεση στη Σούδα όπου είχε ρυμουλκηθεί με ζημιές.[/QUOTE]
Το είχε ρυμουλκησει το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ με σκοπό να συνεχίσουν τον πλου προς την Αλεξάνδρεια. Ομως το ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ που τα συνόδευε παρουσίασε αρχικά διαρροή στο ψυγείο και κατόπιν διαρροή στο... πλήρωμα, οπότε το ΛΕΩΝ εγκαταλείφθηκε χωρίς δυστυχώς να φροντισουν να υποστειλουν τη σημαία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> [ΩQUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;602700]Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188627 ΛΕΩΝ 
> πηγή ΠΝ  
> 
> 15/5/41  Το Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ με κυβερνήτη τον πλοίαρχο Π.Πρωτόπαπα βυθίστηκε από γερμανική αςροπορική επίθεση στη Σούδα όπου είχε ρυμουλκηθεί με ζημιές.


 και κατόπιν διαρροή στο... πλήρωμα, οπότε το ΛΕΩΝ εγκαταλείφθηκε χωρίς δυστυχώς να φροντισουν να υποστειλουν τη σημαία.[/QUOTE]
Δυσάρεστα γεγονότα που είχαν σαν αιτία τα διαλυτικά φαινόμενα που επικράτησαν εκείνες τις δύσκολες στιγμές γιά το Βασιλικό Ναυτικό.Αυτό το περί μη υποστολής σημαίας είναι το πιό ντροπιαστικό αφού σίγουρα  θα έπεσε σε εχθρικά χέρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

11/6/1943  Bρετανική ναυτική δύναμη στην οποία συμμετείχε το Α/Τ Β.ΟΛΓΑ καταλαμβάνει την νήσο Παντελλερία κ την επομένη την Λαμπεδούσα.Οι καταλήψεις αυτές ήταν το πρώτο βήμα γιά απόβαση στην κυρίως Ιταλία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

14/6/1942  To Υ/Β ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ με κυβερνήτη τον αντιπλοίαρχο Α.Σπανίδη βυθίζει στο Πόρτο Κάγιο ιστιοφόρο 70 τόνων.Έγινε κατάληψη του ιστιοφόρου από άγημα που ήταν επικεφαλής ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος Τρουπάκης οποίος το οδήγησε έξω από το λιμάνι κ το βύθισε με εμβολισμό το υποβρύχιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Hydra.JPG BΠ ΥΔΡΑ doxa.jpgΒΠ ΔΟΞΑ

26/6/1913  Το Α/Τ ΔΟΞΑ καταπλέει στον όρμο Καβάλας κ καταλαμβάνει την πόλη.Με τέχνασμα ο Π.Κουντουριώτης παραπλάνησε τους Βουλγάρους,ότι ετοιμάζει απόβαση με την παρουσία του Θ/Κ ΥΔΡΑ κ άδειων οπλιταγωγών,έτρεψε σε φυγή τον Βουλγαρικό στρατό από την Καβάλα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

12/7/1943  Το Α/Τ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ  με κυβερνήτη τον πλωτάρχη Π.Δαμηλάτη πρώτο συμμαχικό πλοίο που εισπλέει στο λιμάνι της Αυγούστας,πρώτο ιταλικό λιμάνι που καταλήφθηκε.Αποβιβάζει άγημα ενώ βάλλεται από πυροβόλα ξηράς στα οποία κ ανταπαντά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α)Γ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ πν.pngΑ/Γ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ πνTCG_Kocatepe ns.jpgTCG KOCATEPE navsource
TCG M F CAKMAK ns.jpgTCG M FEVZI CAKMAK navsourceTCG ADATEPE ss.jpgTCG ADATEPE shipspotting

20/7/1974  To A/Γ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ με κυβερνήτη τον πλωτάρχη Ελευθέριο Χανδρινό σφυροκοπεί επί 2 ώρες με τα πυροβόλα του το φρούριο της Πάφου στην Κύπρο με αποτέλεσμα την εξουδετέρωση ισχυρών τουρκικών δυνάμεων.Εν συνεχεία, ο κυβερνήτης εκτιμώντας τον κίνδυνο προσβολής του πλοίου από την τουρκική αεροπορία,αντί να πλεύσει Δ προς Ρόδο,ακολουθεί ΝΔ πορεία προς την Λιβύη παραπλανώντας τους Τούρκους που ήδη είχαν εξέλθει προς αναζήτησή του.Η μελετημένη κίνηση του Χανδρινού δημιουργεί σύγχυση στον εχθρό,με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί από τουρκικά α/φ F-100 το Α/Τ ΚOCATEPE με απώλεια 13 αξκών κ 64 από το πλήρωμα.Επίσης άλλα 2 τουρκικά Α/Τ το ΑDATEPE κ το Μ FEVZI CAKMAK υπέστησαν σοβαρές κ μικρότερες ζημιές αντίστοιχα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189117Α/Γ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ πνΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 189118TCG KOCATEPE navsource
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189119TCG M FEVZI CAKMAK navsourceΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 189120TCG ADATEPE shipspotting
> 
> 20/7/1974  To A/Γ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ με κυβερνήτη τον πλωτάρχη Ελευθέριο Χανδρινό σφυροκοπεί επί 2 ώρες με τα πυροβόλα του το φρούριο της Πάφου στην Κύπρο με αποτέλεσμα την εξουδετέρωση ισχυρών τουρκικών δυνάμεων.Εν συνεχεία, ο κυβερνήτης εκτιμώντας τον κίνδυνο προσβολής του πλοίου από την τουρκική αεροπορία,αντί να πλεύσει Δ προς Ρόδο,ακολουθεί ΝΔ πορεία προς την Λιβύη παραπλανώντας τους Τούρκους που ήδη είχαν εξέλθει προς αναζήτησή του.Η μελετημένη κίνηση του Χανδρινού δημιουργεί σύγχυση στον εχθρό,με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί από τουρκικά α/φ F-100 το Α/Τ ΚOCATEPE με απώλεια 13 αξκών κ 64 από το πλήρωμα.Επίσης άλλα 2 τουρκικά Α/Τ το ΑDATEPE κ το Μ FEVZI CAKMAK υπέστησαν σοβαρές κ μικρότερες ζημιές αντίστοιχα.


Και μια φωτογραφία του φλεγόμενου KOCATEPE, 
kocatepe.jpg
ο ασύρματος του οποιου προσπάθησε να σταματησει την επίθεση των τουρκικών αεροπλάνων αλλά οι πιλότοι θεώρησαν οτι ήταν Έλληνες που προσπαθήσουν να τους ξεγελάσουν... Ας σκεφτούμε πάντως οτι οι Τούρκοι επιτέθησαν και βύθισαν το αντιτορπιλικό πιστεύοντας οτι επιτίθονται σε ελληνικά πολεμικά. Κοντολογίς αυτοί ήταν αποφασισμένοι από την αρχή να γενικεύσουν τη σύρραξη. Εμείς στέλναμε τα υποβρυχια πέρα δώθε και ο κυβερνήτης του ΛΕΣΒΟΣ έδρασε με δική του πρωτοβουλία. Σε "αναγνώριση" αργότερα τοποθετήθηκε ναυτικός ακόλουθος στην... Άγκυρα ( ! ) και τελικά σκοτώθηκε σε τροχαίο στη Θράκη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

egyptian_torpedo_boat_k-123.jpg Aιγυπτιακή Τ/Α κλάσης P4

20/7/1974  O υποπλοίαρχος  Ελευθέριος Τσομάκης,Διοικητής της Ναυτ. Βάσης Κερύνειας,το πρωί της 20/7/74 βγαίνει με τις τορπιλακάτους Τ1 κ 73 κλάσης P4 γιά να αντιμετωπίσει τον τουρκικό στόλο σε μιά επιχείρηση αυτοκτονίας.Η τουρκική αεροπορία έπληξε πρώτα την Τ1 η οποία έπαθε σοβαρές ζημιές κ προσάραξε.Ο Τσομάκης που ήταν κυβερνήτης της Τ3,απτόητος πήρε θέση βολής αλλά  χτυπήθηκε από εχθρικά αεροσκάφη κ από ένα Α/Τ με συνέπεια να  φονευθούνόλοι από το πλήρωμα εκτός από έναν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

21/7/1943  Συμπλοκή του Α/Τ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ  ( κυβερνήτης  αντιπλοίαρχος Ι. Τούμπας )  με εχθρικές Τ/Α έξω από την Αυγούστα.Υπήρξαν αρκετοί νεκροί κ τραυματίες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

30/7/1940  Απρόκλητη αεροπορική επίθεση των Ιταλών εναντίον των Α/Τ Β.ΟΛΓΑ κ Β.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ κ 2 υποβρυχίων που ήταν αγκυροβολημένα έξω από την Ναύπακτο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> egyptian_torpedo_boat_k-123.jpg Aιγυπτιακή Τ/Α κλάσης P4
> 
> 20/7/1974  O υποπλοίαρχος  Ελευθέριος Τσομάκης,Διοικητής της Ναυτ. Βάσης Κερύνειας,το πρωί της 20/7/74 βγαίνει με τις τορπιλακάτους Τ1 κ 73 κλάσης P4 γιά να αντιμετωπίσει τον τουρκικό στόλο σε μιά επιχείρηση αυτοκτονίας.Η τουρκική αεροπορία έπληξε πρώτα την Τ1 η οποία έπαθε σοβαρές ζημιές κ προσάραξε.Ο Τσομάκης που ήταν κυβερνήτης της Τ3,απτόητος πήρε θέση βολής αλλά  χτυπήθηκε από εχθρικά αεροσκάφη κ από ένα Α/Τ με συνέπεια να  φονευθούνόλοι από το πλήρωμα εκτός από έναν.


Αν κι έχουμε μέρες μέχρι την μαύρη επέτειο ας δούμε σε εξώφυλλο της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης τον υποπλοίαρχο  Ελευθέριο Τσομάκη και δύο από τις κυπριακές τορπιλακάτους σοβιετικής κατασκευής σαν τις Τ1 και Τ3.
Pages from 595.jpg
Δυστυχώς οι προϊστάμενοί τους ήξεραν μόνο να στρέφουν τα όπλα που τους εμπιστεύτηκε η πατρίδα για να την υπερασπίσουν σε άλλους Έλληνες και όχι στον εχθρό. Αυτό προκύπτει από πολλές πηγές όπως η διήγηση του τότε Ναυτικού Διοικητή Κύπρου που μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε *εδώ* . Θέλει γερό στομάχι να το διαβάσει κάποιος αλλά βλέπουμε με πόση σπουδή και ζήλο έδρασαν στο πραξικόπημα για να ανατρέψουν το Μακάριο, αλλά έβλεπαν τη νύχτα 19 προς 20 Ιουλίου 1974 την τουρκική αποβατική δύναμη αν πλησιάζει και θυμήθηκαν να στείλουν όταν ξημέρωσε στις 5:00 που ήταν εύκολος στόχος αντί να τις στείλουν τη νύχτα που είχαν τακτικό πλεονέκτημα οι τορπιλάκατοι αφού ήταν δύσκολο να εντοπιστούν (ο ήλιος ανέτελλε στις 4:45 στις 20-7-1974 μια και δεν είχε θερινή ώρα και η Κύπρος είναι αρκετά νότια και εδωσαν διαταγή για αποπλου στις 5:00 οταν πια η αποβατική δύναμη ήταν 10 ναυτικά μίλια από την ακτή).

----------


## Ellinis

> Αν κι έχουμε μέρες μέχρι την μαύρη επέτειο ας δούμε σε εξώφυλλο της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης τον υποπλοίαρχο  Ελευθέριο Τσομάκη και δύο από τις κυπριακές τορπιλακάτους σοβιετικής κατασκευής σαν τις Τ1 και Τ3.
> Pages from 595.jpg
> Δυστυχώς οι προϊστάμενοί τους ήξεραν μόνο να στρέφουν τα όπλα που τους εμπιστεύτηκε η πατρίδα για να την υπερασπίσουν σε άλλους Έλληνες και όχι στον εχθρό. Αυτό προκύπτει από πολλές πηγές όπως η διήγηση του τότε Ναυτικού Διοικητή Κύπρου που μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε *εδώ* . Θέλει γερό στομάχι να το διαβάσει κάποιος αλλά βλέπουμε με πόση σπουδή και ζήλο έδρασαν στο πραξικόπημα για να ανατρέψουν το Μακάριο, αλλά έβλεπαν τη νύχτα 19 προς 20 Ιουλίου 1974 την τουρκική αποβατική δύναμη αν πλησιάζει και θυμήθηκαν να στείλουν όταν ξημέρωσε στις 5:00 που ήταν εύκολος στόχος αντί να τις στείλουν τη νύχτα που είχαν τακτικό πλεονέκτημα οι τορπιλάκατοι αφού ήταν δύσκολο να εντοπιστούν (ο ήλιος ανέτελλε στις 4:45 στις 20-7-1974 μια και δεν είχε θερινή ώρα και η Κύπρος είναι αρκετά νότια και εδωσαν διαταγή για αποπλου στις 5:00 οταν πια η αποβατική δύναμη ήταν 10 ναυτικά μίλια από την ακτή).


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η εξιστόρηση του Ν.Δ.Κύπρου, ευχαριστούμε για το σύνδεσμο Παναγιώτη. Αντίστοιχο αφιέρωμα έχει και στο τρέχον αφιέρωμα ατο περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς", σε πιο περιληπτική έκδοση. Δυστυχώς τα γεγονότα στις 19-20/4/74 έδειξαν την τραγική έλλειψη συντονισμού από πλευράς ΓΕΕΘΑ και φυσικά το πόσο απροετοίμαστη ήταν και το τότε καθεστώς.  Ευτυχώς ύπηρξαν αξιωματικοί που κράτησαν ψηλά τη σημαία και ομάδες στρατεύσιμων που έδρασαν ηρωικά μαχόμενοι τιμώμενοι τις παραδόσεις και σεβόμενοι την τιμή των όπλων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο αρθρο στο περιοδικό Ναυτική Ελλάς αναφέρεται κατι που αποσιωπά ο τότε ναυτικός διοικητής Κύπρου ότι διεταξε "να βγέιτε αλλά να περιοριστέιτε στην αναγνωριση" ενώ έβλεπν πια την αποβατική δύναμη στο πρώτο φως.
Στο αρθρο αναφέρεται και το αυτονόητο ότι με το φως της ημέρας οι τορπιλακατοι ήταν καταδικασμένες χωρίς αεροπορική καλυψη. Συγκεκριμμένα γράφει:
"Για να επιτεθούν σε ισχυρά πλοία όπως τα αντιτορπιλικά και να τα βυθίσουν με τις τορπίλες τους, έπρεπε να τα πλησιάσουν αποφέυγοντας τα πυρά από τα πυροβόλα τους - που είχαν βεληνεκές πάνω από 13 χιλίομετρα- και σε απόστασξ το πολύ 3 χιλιομέτρων από αυτά, να εκτοξέυσουν τις τορπίλες. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το σκοτάδι και η κάλυψη από φίλια αντιτορπιλικά ή πυροβόλα ξηράς, παρέιχαν αυξημένες πιθανότητες επιβιώσεως των μικρών αυτών σκαφών, ιδίως όταν είχαν αν αντιμετωπίσουν και την εχθρική αεροπορία ταυτόχρονα"

Για το οτι τα σχέδια προέβλεπαν να δράσουν οι τορπιλάκατοι νύχτα διαβάζουμε και στο βιβλίο "Ιδρυση τοθυ Κυπριακού Ναυτικού (1964-1966) των Αντιναυάρχουν Κ. Δημητριάδη ΠΝ και Αντιναυάρχου Γ Δεμέστιχα ΠΝ* που αντυπωθηκε από την Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας Ναυτικούκαι μοιράστηκε πρόσφατα μαζί με την Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση. Εκεί διαβάζουμε ότι σε συνεργασία με τα ραντάρ θα μπορύσαν να επιφέρουν καιριο πληγμα στον εχθρό τη νύχτα (υπογραμμιζεται μάλιστα το σημειο της νυχτερινής επίθεσης). Το παραθέτω αν το διαβάσετε αριβώς όπως ειναι γραμμένο στο βιβλίο:
IMG_20180714_105004.jpgIMG_20180714_105037.jpg

Αντί για δράση συμφωνα με τα σχέδια περίμεναν να ξημερώσει ώστε να στέιλουν τις τορπιλακάτους σαν πρόβατα στη σφαγή. Δεν είχαν διατάξει ούτε αν είναι στις θέσεις διασποράς και όπως μαρτυρα ο ΝΔΚ στο το εκαναν με΄τα την εισβολή. Αλλά πέντε μέρες πριν εκτέλεσαν με ακρίβεια και χωρίς καμία καθυστέρηση τις επιχειρήσεις τυ πραξικοπήματος.


  *Οι συγγραφεις ήταν Κυβερνήτες των κυπριακών τορπιλακατων Τ3 και Τ5 αντίστοιχα την περίοδο 1965-1966.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PIPINOS_(Y8).jpeg ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ Υ8   ΠΝ 

9/8/1944 Το Υ/Β ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ με κυβερνήτη τον υποπλοίαρχο Κ.Λούνδρα βυθίζει στο Καρλόβασι το ιταλικό τορπιλοβόλο CALAFATIMI με γερμανική σημαία.Στη συνέχεια πλήττει αλλά δεν βυθίζει το φορτηγό ΩΡΙΩΝ,πρώην ανεφοδιασμού φάρων του Ελληνικού ΒΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

> PIPINOS_(Y8).jpeg ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ Υ8   ΠΝ 
> 
> 9/8/1944 Το Υ/Β ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ με κυβερνήτη τον υποπλοίαρχο Κ.Λούνδρα βυθίζει στο Καρλόβασι το ιταλικό τορπιλοβόλο CALAFATIMI με γερμανική σημαία.Στη συνέχεια πλήττει αλλά δεν βυθίζει το φορτηγό ΩΡΙΩΝ,πρώην ανεφοδιασμού φάρων του Ελληνικού ΒΝ.


Η τορπίλη που προοριζόταν για το ΩΡΙΩΝ δεν έπληξε άμεσα το σκάφος που καλυπτόνταν σχεδόν ολόκληρο από τον κυμματοθραύστη, άλλα εξεράγη σε αυτόν και το ΩΡΙΩΝ υπέστη κάποιες λίγες ζημιές από τα υλικά που εκσφενδονίστηκαν. Απέπλευσε αυτοδύναμο και λιγο αργότερα το περιέλαβαν αγγλικά αεροσκάφη με αποτέλεσμα να εγκαταληφθεί προσαραγμένο στη Δονούσα.
Νομίζω οτι η βύθιση του CALAFATIMI ήταν και η σημαντικότερη επιτυχία του ελληνικού Π.Ν. στον Β' Π.Π. εναντίον εχθρικών πολεμικών πλοίων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Cruiser_Elli.jpgΕΛΛΗ  _Delfino_1930.jpgDELFINO  wikipedia

15/8/1940  To ιταλικό Υ/Β DELFINO τορπιλίζει το εύδρομο ( κατά την τότε ορολογία )  ΕΛΛΗ έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HMS_Boreas_H77_greyscale.jpgΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ ως HMS BOREASBΠ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.jpgΠΙΝΔΟΣΑ)Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ.jpgΛΗΜΝΟΣ

15/8/1944  Απόβαση των συμμάχων στη νότιο Γαλλία με συμμετοχή του Α/Τ στόλου ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ,των Α/Τ συνοδείας ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ,ΚΡΗΤΗ,ΠΙΝΔΟΣ κ των Α/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ,ΣΑΜΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

16/8/1940  Ιταλικά αεροσκάφη επιτέθηκαν χωρίς αποτέλεσμα κατά των Α/Τ ΒΑΣ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ κ ΒΑΣ.ΟΛΓΑ ενώ έπλεαν προς Τήνο γιά να συνοδεύσουν από εκεί νηοπομπή πλοιων στα οποία επέβαιναν προσκυνητές που επέστρεφαν στον Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

viic_2d.gifuboat.net

22/8/1943  Το Α/Τ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ με κυβερνήτη τον πλωτάρχη Φοίφα βυθίζει το γερμανικό Υ/Β  U458 τύπου VIIC κατά τη διάρκεια νηοπομπής από τη Μάλτα στις Συρακούσες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

11/9/1943  Παραδίδεται ο ιταλικός στόλος στους Ναύαρχο Κάννινγκαμ κ Στρατηγό Αϊζενχάουερ στην Μάλτα.Στην συνοδεία των παραδοθέντων πλοίωνσυμμετείχαν  κ τα Α/Τ Β.ΟΛΓΑ κ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

14/9/1943  Το Υ/Β ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ βυθίζεται από γερμανικό ανθυποβρυχιακό κοντά στην Σκιάθο ύστερα από ηρωική αναμέτρηση.Μεταξύ των πολλών που απωλέστηκαν είναι κ ο κυβερνήτης αντιπλοίαρχος Β.Λάσκος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

16/9/1943  Το αντιτορπιλικό ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ με κυβερνήτη τον αντιπλοίαρχο Ε.Μπαλτατζή αποβιβάζει άγημα στο Καστελλόριζο κ υψώνει την Ελληνική Σημαία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Β.Π. ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ.jpg τύπου ΒΥΜS όπως το ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ

16/9/1943  Ο  αρχηγός του συμμαχικού στόλου Ανατ.Μεσογείου Άντριου Κάννινγκαμ επιβαίνων στο ΗΜS DURBY μαζί με τον αρχηγό του Ελληνικού Στόλου υποναύαρχο Αλεξανδρή που επέβαινε στο Ν/Α ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ,εξέπλευσαν από την Αλεξάνδρεια κ επιθεώρησαν τον παραδοθέντα ιταλικό στόλο ο οποίος απέδιδε τις νενομισμένες τιμές!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΝΗΡΕΥΣ Υ4.jpg NHΡΕΥΣ Υ4

24/9/1942 Το Υ/Β ΝΗΡΕΥΣ με κυβερνήτη τον πλωτάρχη Αλεξ.Ράλλη ενώ περιπολούσε μεταξύ Σύμης κ Ρόδου,βύθισε με 2 τορπίλες το ιταλικό S/S FIUME 1500 τόν.Το  πλοίο εκτελούσε παράλληλα με τα ενδοδωδεκανησιακά δρομολόγιά του κ στρατιωτικές μεταφορές .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

26/9/1943  Το αντιτορπιλικό Β.Π.  ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ βυθίζεται στο Λακκί της Λέρου από  γερμανικά αεροσκάφη.Μεταξύ άλλων βρίσκουν ηρωικό θάνατο ο κυβερνήτης Μπλέσσας κ ο ύπαρχος Γρηγορόπουλος.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΝΗΡΕΥΣ Υ4.jpg NHΡΕΥΣ Υ4
> 
> 24/9/1942 Το Υ/Β ΝΗΡΕΥΣ με κυβερνήτη τον πλωτάρχη Αλεξ.Ράλλη ενώ περιπολούσε μεταξύ Σύμης κ Ρόδου,βύθισε με 2 τορπίλες το ιταλικό S/S FIUME 1500 τόν.Το  πλοίο εκτελούσε παράλληλα με τα ενδοδωδεκανησιακά δρομολόγιά του κ στρατιωτικές μεταφορές .


Δυστηχώς στη βύθιση του FIUME έχασαν τη ζωή τους και αρκετοί Έλληνες πολίτες. Για το σκάφος έχουν γίνει αναφορές εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυστηχώς στη βύθιση του FIUME έχασαν τη ζωή τους και αρκετοί Έλληνες πολίτες. Για το σκάφος έχουν γίνει αναφορές εδώ και εδώ.


Πιό πολύ θα ταίριιαζε Έλληνες ιδιώτες αφού ναι μεν ήταν ελληνικής εθνικότητας αλλά Ιταλοί πολίτες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΒΠ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.jpgΒΠ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣHMS_Hursley.jpgΗΜS HURSLEY
                                               wikipedia

16/10/1943  To Α/Τ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ μαζί με το ΗΜS HURSLEY,μετέπειτα Α/Τ ΚΡΗΤΗ,επιτίθενται κατά εχθρικής νηοπομπής σε ορμίσκους της Καλύμνου κ καταστρέφουν 1 εξοπλισμένο εμπορικό ~1000 τόν.,1 τορπιλάκατο καθώς κ 1 αποβατικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

16/10/1944  Ο Ελληνικός Στόλος επιστρέφει θριαμβευτικά στον Πειραιά.Την επομένη ο Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ με επιβαίνοντες τον πρωθυπουργό Γ.Παπανδρέου κ τον ΑΣ αντιναύαρχο Βούλγαρη καταπλέει στο Φάληρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τορπιλοβόλο_11_ομοίωμα.jpg τορπιλοβόλο 11 ομοίωμα feth-i-bulent wp.jpg FETH-I-BULEND
wikipedia

18/10/1912 Το τορπιλοβόλο 11 με κυβερνήτη τον υποπλοίαρχο Ν.Βότση βυθίζει στην Θεσσαλονίκη την τουρκική θωρακοβάριδα FETH-I-BULEND.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

IERAX-1912.jpg

22/10/1912  Το ανιχνευτικό ΙΕΡΑΞ με κυβερνήτη τον αντιπλοίαρχο Α.Βρατσάνο απελευθερώνει τα Ψαρά ύστερα από μικρή συμπλοκή με την τουρκική φρουρά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

22/10/1943  Kατά την διάρκεια επιχειρήσεων στην περιοχή της Καλύμνου το Α/Τ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ προσκρούει σε νάρκη κ αποκόπτεται η πλώρη.Ο κυβερνήτης αντιπλοίαρχος Ι. Τούμπας αρνείται να διατάξει εγκατάλειψη πλοίου κ κατορθώνει να φθάσει στις τουρκικές ακτές στον όρμο Γκιουμουσλούκ,αρχαία Μύνδος.
Βλέπε κ ποστ 2

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

31/10/1940  Τα Α/Τ ΨΑΡΑ με κυβερνήτη τον αντιπλοίαρχο Π.Κώνστα κ ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ με κυβερνήτη τον αντιπλοιαρχο Β.Ασημάκη ενεργούν τολμηρά κ βομβαρδίζουν την περιοχή Κονίσπολης-Φιλιατών-Σαγιάδας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

24/10/1912  Το Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ υπό τον Π.Κουντουριώτη απελευθερώνει την Τένεδο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

30/10/1918  Υπογράφεται η ανακωχή του Μούδρου με την οποία μικτή συμμαχική μοίρα αγκυροβολεί στην Κων/πολη τον 
Νοέμβριο 1918.Επικεφαλής της ελληνικής μοίρας ήταν η ναυαρχίδα Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

4/11/1912  Απελευθέρωση της Ικαρίας από το Α/Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΤΠΚ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ.jpgΤΠΚ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ  worldpress.gr
ΤΠΚ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ a.jpgΗ ανέλκυση,στο βάθος μάλλον το ΠΠΚ ΣΤΑΜΟΥ.  epiruscorner.gr
samaina.jpgΕΓ/ΟΓ ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ newsbomb

4/11/1996  Το ΤΠΚ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ βυθίζεται στα Αυλάκια Σάμου ύστερα από σύγκρουση με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ με θύματα 4 νεκρούς από το πλήρωμα.Το πλοίο ανελκύσθηκε στις 15/3/1997 αλλά κρίθηκε μη επισκευάσιμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

8/11/1912  Ο Ελληνικός Στόλος  ( 3 θωρηκτά,1 καταδρομικό,3 αντιτορπιλικά,2τορπιλοβόλα ) καταλαμβάνει αναίμακτα την Μυτιλήνη αποβιβάζοντας αγήματα.
1 μήνα αργότερα ολοκληρώνεται η απελευθέρωση του νησιού με την παράδοση τουρκικού στρατού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TΟΡΠΙΛΟΒΟΛΟ 14.jpegBibliotheque National de France

9/11/1912  To τορπιλοβόλο 14 υπό τον υποπλοίαρχο Αργυρόπουλο τορπιλίζει τουρκική κανονιοφόρο στις Κυδωνίες της Μικράς Ασίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

10/11/1941  Το Υ/Β ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ με κυβερνήτη τον πλωτάρχη Β.Αρσλάνογλου τορπιλίζει Β των Χανίων το γερμανικό φορτηγό ΝΟRBURG 2392 τόν.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε πραγματικά το ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ είχε διεκδικησει τη βύθιση του NORBURG, όταν στις 10 Νοεμβρίου 1941 εξαπέλυσε δυο τορπίλες εναντίων  εχθρικού πλοίου 3.000 τόνων πλησίον της Σούδας. Τότε εκτιμήθηκε οτι το  σκάφος που βυθίστηκε ήταν το NORBURG αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν σωστό μιας  και το γερμανικό σκάφος παρέμενε τότε μισοβυθισμένο στο Ηράκλειο. Εξαιτίας των τεχνικών προβλημάτων που αντιμετώπιζαν τα γηραιά ελληνικά υποβρύχια, δεν παρέμεναν στο πεδίο της επίθεσης για να διερευνήσουν το αποτέλεσμα.  Σχετικά με τη βύθιση του ΝΟRBURG έχω γράψει _εδώ_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φίλε πραγματικά το ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ είχε διεκδικησει τη βύθιση του NORBURG, όταν στις 10 Νοεμβρίου 1941 εξαπέλυσε δυο τορπίλες εναντίων  εχθρικού πλοίου 3.000 τόνων πλησίον της Σούδας. Τότε εκτιμήθηκε οτι το  σκάφος που βυθίστηκε ήταν το NORBURG αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν σωστό μιας  και το γερμανικό σκάφος παρέμενε τότε μισοβυθισμένο στο Ηράκλειο. Εξαιτίας των τεχνικών προβλημάτων που αντιμετώπιζαν τα γηραιά ελληνικά υποβρύχια, δεν παρέμεναν στο πεδίο της επίθεσης για να διερευνήσουν το αποτέλεσμα.  Σχετικά με τη βύθιση του ΝΟRBURG έχω γράψει _εδώ_.


Eίναι από το ημερολόγιο έκδοσης της Ναυτ.Επιθεώρησης.Παράλειψή μου να το διασταυρώσω.

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως έχουν γράψει αξιωματικοί που έζησαν εκ των έσω τις επιχειρήσεις, η διάθεση για υπερτονισμό των επιτυχιών των υποβρυχίων κατά τον ελληνο-ιταλικό πόλεμο οδήγησε σε προβιβασμούς επί ανδραγαθία και λοιπές ανταμοιβές που μετά την μεταφορά στη Μέση Ανατολή τις "κυνήγησαν" οι κυβερνήτες ακόμη και αν δεν ήταν διαπιστωμένη η επιτυχία τους. Και επειδή υπήρχε το προηγούμενο, δεν τους τις αρνιόταν η ιεραρχεία. Παρόμοια περίπτωση είναι η αναφορά βύθισης ιταλικού φορτηγού στην Αλιμνιά από το ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ. Καταγράφηκε τότε από το Π.Ν. και επισήμως δεν διορθώθηκε ποτέ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καταγράφηκε τότε από το Π.Ν. και επισήμως δεν διορθώθηκε ποτέ.


Κουτοπονηριά αφού κάποιος αν θέλει να το ψάξει,ειδικά τα αγγλικά κ γερμανικά αρχεία είναι ακριβή.

----------


## Ellinis

Τότε όμως ήταν ότι δηλώσεις και μετά την απομάκρυνση εκ του ταμείου... Στην περίπτωση της Αλιμνιάς υπάρχει και αναφορά αξιωματικού που "τυχαία" βρήκε και μάρτυρα - έναν ψαρά που διέφυγε στη Μέση Ανατολή - που προθυμοποιήθηκε να πιστοποιήσει τη βύθιση του πλοίου κάνοντας και σχετικό σκαρίφημα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

11/11/1912   Ανήμερα των πολιούχων Αγίων Βικτώρων  Ελληνικές δυνάμεις αποβιβάζονται κ καταλαμμβάνυν την πρωτεύουσα του νησιού .Οι εχθροπραξίες συνεχίζονται στα περίχωρα μέχρι την 21/12/1912 όταν το σύνολο της τουρκικής φρουράς παραδίδετσι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

14/11/1940  Πρώτη καταδρομική επιχείρηση των αντιτορπιλικών στον πορθμό του Ότραντο.Τα Α/Τ ΒΑΣ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ,ΒΑΣ.ΟΛΓΑ,ΥΔΡΑ,ΨΑΡΑ υπό τον Α.Σ. Υποναύαρχο Ε.Καββαδία.Παρ'όλο που δεν εβλήθησαν στόχοι,η επιχείρηση προκάλεσε τον θαυμασμό κ συνετέλεσε στην ανύψωση του γοήτρου του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού.Οι προηγούμενες επιχειρήσεις ήταν πολύ σημαντικές,όμως είχαν να κάνουν κυρίως με μεταφορές του Στρατού Ξηράς.Επικρατούσε η εντύπωση ότι το ΒΝ παρέμενε αδρανές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ο)Γ ΜΕΡΛΙΝ  πν.jpgΟ/Γ ΜΕΡΛΙΝ πν
WORLD HERO aukvisser nl.jpg S/T WORLD HERO aukvisser nl

15/11/1972  Bυθίατηκε το Ο/Γ ΜΕΡΛΙΝ  3 ν.μ. ΝΑ του λιμένα Πειραιά ύστερα από σύγκρουση με to Δ/Ξ WORLD HERO* της εταιρείας Νιάρχου με αποτέλεσμα 44 νεκρούς από το πολεμικό πλοίο.

*Κατασκευής Ιαπωνία 1970 215971 dwt. Διάλυση Ταϊβάν 1981.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

16/11/1942  Ηρωικό τέλος του Υ/Β ΤΡΙΤΩΝ με κυβερνήτη τον υποπλοίαρχο Ε. Κοντογιάννη.Επιτίθεται κατά εχθρικής νηοπομπής στον Καφηρέα αλλά καταδιώκεται από εχθρικό ανθυποβρυχιακό το οποίο το αναγκάζει να αναδυθεί κ το εμβολίζει

----------

